# Where to get parts



## Gimbu (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm having a hard time finding parts. Everything takes hours of searching and translating. Does anyone have a good source for new or used parts? They kept making B2s in Brazil and China until recently so there are still new parts everywhere. Unfortunately I can't read Chinese and you can't get anything from Mercado Libre Brazil without a Brazilian zip code and social security number. Mercado Libre pretty much has a monopoly of online sales in most of Latin America. It's frustrating finding exactly what I want and not being able to buy it. I've found a few new parts in Mexico, Latvia, and Russia, one in China on a site written in English. How do you guys get parts for these things? Is there a good way to search for quality used parts in the US?


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

What parts specifically are you in search of? General maintenance stuff, body panels, trim pieces, performance stuff?


----------



## Gimbu (Jul 17, 2018)

Mostly interior pieces now. Rubber moldings, dash pieces, door seals, a trunk seal, front turn signals, etc.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Gimbu said:


> Mostly interior pieces now. Rubber moldings, dash pieces, door seals, a trunk seal, front turn signals, etc.


Well I think I have a spare set of turn signals depending on the headlights you have. As for the seals, you can still get them from volkswagen classic parts in germany, but you have to find a partnered supplier in europe that will ship outside of europe so shipping can be pricey but worth it because you can get new seals, moldings and stuff like that. 

The other place I use for lightweight stuff like trims and moldings and seals is the german ebay classifieds, but once again as you know you are stuck having to translate and also hope they would be willing to ship it here. 

And the thing with brazil is the worst because they do have literally every part there.


----------

